# Other Programming > AJAX >  How can I to turn Weebly Pro into Paid Membership site?

## ibellydancer

I'm turning to you for help....
I recently built a website with Weebly Pro (not Weebly Designer). I own my own domain.  My site is a dance training website with embedded videos. 
My goal is to turn my website into a paid membership that automatically integrates with Paypal. Students will pay once, enter, and take the training course. They should have access for two years. 
I want everything to be automatic.  

I know there are scripts that will turn my site into a paid membership site  but, it is confusing to me because most of the scripts I found will not integrate with Weebly Pro which I think is an Ajax site.  
If I can't find a solution, I guess I will have to rebuild the whole darn thing somewhere else.  And, that would be another nightmare. The whole process is draining the life from me.  
Any suggestions or help would be really welcome.   
Thanks everyone.

----------


## PeterPaul

Did you ever find a solution to this?
Thank You!

----------


## ibellydancer

No, the Weebly Pro did not work out for me.  I turned to Wordpress and used a plug-in which worked a-okay.  Thanks for following up.

----------


## PeterPaul

thanks.

----------

